# a guide to kicking



## meni (Oct 26, 2002)

Can any one recommend a good web site\book\video for learning how to kick properly?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 26, 2002)

Kick in what style? Savate, TKD, Muay Thai...


----------



## meni (Oct 27, 2002)

I presume more like the TKD style but just kicking in general from the basic to the most complex


----------



## TkdWarrior (Oct 27, 2002)

sorry dude it's not easy to learn kicks thru sites... 
my advice is if u r looking for any sort of info on web then u should be looking much in order of concepts or techniques
-TkdWarrior-


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 27, 2002)

The only books I can possibly recommend are a couple written by Hee Il Cho. I haven't seen those books in many years but from what I remember they were thick and pretty comprehensive.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## meni (Oct 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> 
> *The only books I can possibly recommend are a couple written by Hee Il Cho. I haven't seen those books in many years but from what I remember they were thick and pretty comprehensive.
> Jason Farnsworth *



thank you  i will look for them!

m


----------



## meni (Oct 27, 2002)

By the way allot of Mr. Hee Il Cho
Are available at:
http://www.alibris.com/search/search.cfm?wauth=Hee Il Cho


----------

